# Aintree -Peter Toole



## Cloud9 (9 April 2011)

Despite whatever views you have on horse racing today - spare a thought for jockey Peter Toole who suffered head injuries in what was described as a horror fall in an earlier race at Aintree today.


----------



## Daffodil (9 April 2011)

Absolutely agree.   

Everything crossed for his speedy recovery.


----------



## nickslynn (9 April 2011)

A very good young jockey, Fingers crossed for a quick/full recovery.


----------



## millhouse (10 April 2011)

Thinking of you Peter.  Get well soon.


----------



## teagreen (10 April 2011)

Get well soon Peter - you really are in my prayers, and I know you are in the prayers of everyone involved in racing around the land.

It was a terrible fall, I don't think there is anything worse than seeing someone come off and knowing immediately that they are unconcious, and you could tell. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 3Beasties (10 April 2011)

Thoughts are with Peter and his Family.

Is there any update on his condition today?


----------



## teagreen (10 April 2011)

3Beasties said:



			Thoughts are with Peter and his Family.

Is there any update on his condition today?
		
Click to expand...

According to Racing Post, he is in a serious but stable condition in an induced coma. He has bleeding on the right side of his brain but they might try bringing him out of the coma tomorrow.

From BHA:



			Trainer Charlie Mann, to whom Toole is attached, said: "He's in an induced coma and he won't be brought out until Monday at the earliest. He has bleeding on the right-hand side of his brain. He also dislocated a shoulder, which has been put back in place. He's on a ventilator, and it's not great - but we won't know any more until Monday."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 3Beasties (10 April 2011)

Thankyou Teagreen.

Everything crossed for Peter.


----------



## Allover (10 April 2011)

Thoughts are with him and his family


----------



## Alec Swan (10 April 2011)

For those of you given to praying,  do so now.  He and his family will need every help.

Alec.


----------



## meandmyself (10 April 2011)

Sending good vibes for him and his people.


----------



## Maesfen (10 April 2011)

Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## nickslynn (10 April 2011)

There has been a facebook group set up to show your support and good wishes for Peter and his family, just search Get Well Soon Peter Toole on facebook and you should find it! Hope lots of HHO members will join! Must be a terrible time for his family and close friends.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 April 2011)

I really hope there is better news this morning, thinking of his family.


----------



## millhouse (11 April 2011)

Peter remains in the induced coma today until after a scan they are carrying out this evening.  Prayers for you Peter.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 April 2011)

I do hope that he recovers well and has no lasting effects from this awful accident.

Thoughts and prayers to friends and family.


----------



## firm (11 April 2011)

Best wishes for all to go well
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=306849


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 April 2011)

Wishing Peter all the very best. xx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (12 April 2011)

Just heard on the radio that he has made enough progress to be brought of his induced coma today. Good news!


----------



## millhouse (12 April 2011)

He moved his legs when brought out of the induced coma, but they are putting him back into it.

Prayers for you Peter - keep fighting.


----------



## millhouse (14 April 2011)

News on Peter is that he remains critical but stable, and it will be a slow process.


----------



## k9h (16 April 2011)

Best vibes for PT. A friend is a close family friend so have heard close news on him, wishing him all the best in is recovery.


----------



## millhouse (16 April 2011)

Peter is responding to treatment, although still on a ventilator.


----------



## skint1 (16 April 2011)

Am glad to hear there's some improvement and I will continue to keep this young man and his family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## millhouse (22 April 2011)

Peter is now out of intensive care, but in a high-dependency unit.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2011)

Thank you for your updates,  mh.  They're very welcome.  We'll allow you to stop,  when he's back riding,  again!! 

Alec.


----------



## millhouse (22 April 2011)

Anybody got any news on the other injured jock - Richard Hawkins?


----------



## Haniki (22 April 2011)

http://www.sportinglife.com/racing/...E=racing/11/04/21/RACING_Hawkins.html&BID=465


----------



## millhouse (22 April 2011)

Thanks for that Haniki.


----------



## Haniki (22 April 2011)

He comes from my part of the world and has ridden for some friends of ours, so I have been following his progress. I just hope both jockeys make a full recovery.


----------



## millhouse (22 April 2011)

I do too.  They give so much pleasure to us racing fans, and deserve all the support they can get.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 April 2011)

So glad they are making good progress and its just such a shame this was overtaken by GN debate which dosnt compare. People have their priorities all wrong in IMO.


----------



## Mabel98 (25 April 2011)

Have just read on the Racing Post site that he has a chest infection and is very poorly, poor chap, fingers crossed


----------



## Leaf (25 April 2011)

he has caught a chest infection and isn't allowed visitors just now, he hasn't really come round yet so it is difficult to acess his progress. Hope that he may be able to fly home n a week or so. Just hope he stays strong.


----------



## 3Beasties (25 April 2011)

Oh no, I was hoping there would be some good news by now, will continue keeping everything crossed for him!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 April 2011)

Poor lad thats the last thing he needs.

Fingers crossed that he can overcome this, wishing him well.


----------



## teagreen (25 April 2011)

Sending all the prayers in the world to him, keep fighting Peter boyo


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2011)

Poor boy, I do hope he can fight this and get back home with his family soon.


----------



## millhouse (26 April 2011)

Prayers for you Peter - keep fighting!


----------

